# that follows



## bird1955

What type of lesson is it that follows?

Burada bir Relative clause var ya bunun tercümesini yapamadım tam olarak? yardımcı olur musunuz?

Ne tür bir ders takip eder? (ama neyi işte burada kararsız kaldım)


----------



## misi2991

Bağlam olmadan ancak şöyle çevirebilirim:

Bundan sonra nasıl bir ders geliyor?
Sonraki ders ne tür bir ders?
Bu dersi ne tür bir ders takip ediyor?


----------



## bird1955

misi2991 said:


> Bağlam olmadan ancak şöyle çevirebilirim:
> 
> Bundan sonra nasıl bir ders geliyor?
> Sonraki ders ne tür bir ders?
> Bu dersi ne tür bir ders takip ediyor?


bağlam derken bunu mı demek istediniz?

What type of lesson is it? What type of lesson follows?


----------



## misi2991

Yani bu cümlenin öncesinde, sonrasında ne var? Bunu bilirsek daha uygun bir çeviri önerisi sunabiliriz.


----------



## bird1955

misi2991 said:


> Yani bu cümlenin öncesinde, sonrasında ne var? Bunu bilirsek daha uygun bir çeviri önerisi sunabiliriz.


tamam şimdi anladım hocam ama cümlenin uzun açılımı böyle galiba?:  What type of lesson is it? What type of lesson follows?


----------



## alibey71

misi2991, sorunlu cümlenin öncesinden ve sonrasından ikişer cümleyi aktarır mısın?


----------



## CrystalUwUz

"Bundan sonra hangi ders var" gibi bir anlam çıkıyor sanırım.


----------



## bird1955

CrystalUwUz said:


> "Bundan sonra hangi ders var" gibi bir anlam çıkıyor sanırım.


peki bu cümle doğru mu ?:  What type of lesson follows? yardımcı özne vs. yok burada ama


----------



## CrystalUwUz

bird1955 said:


> peki bu cümle doğru mu ?:  What type of lesson follows? yardımcı özne vs. yok burada ama


O zaman "Bundan sonra nasıl bir ders var" da olabilir tam olarak bilmiyorum 😅


----------



## bird1955

CrystalUwUz said:


> O zaman "Bundan sonra nasıl bir ders var" da olabilir tam olarak bilmiyorum 😅


teşekkürler yine de


----------



## misi2991

bird1955 said:


> peki bu cümle doğru mu ?:  What type of lesson follows? yardımcı özne vs. yok burada ama



Hayır. Ama daha iyi bilen birinin cevabını bekleyin derim.


----------



## bird1955

*"What type of lesson does the student follow?"* böyle oldu mu ?


----------



## misi2991

bird1955 said:


> *"What type of lesson does the student follow?"* böyle oldu mu ?


Dil bilgisi açısından doğru gözüküyor. Ama bir anlam ifade ettiğinden emin değilim.


----------



## bird1955

misi2991 said:


> Dil bilgisi açısından doğru gözüküyor. Ama bir anlam ifade ettiğinden emin değilim.


yukarıda yazdığım sanki boşlukta kalınca bende yarcımcı fiil vs. koyarak cümle haline getirmeye çalışmıştım. ( What type of lesson follows?) bu anlamsız gibi duruyordu da bunun doğru olduğuna kanaat getirememiştim.


----------

